# Four Lions- new Chris Morris film



## treefrog (Oct 8, 2008)

I saw this on Warren Ellis's blog, sounds very interesting!

http://www.warrenellis.com/?p=6539



> I just received this in email, emanating from the office of Chris Morris. The bottom of the email asks for it to be sent on to ten more people. I thought I’d do this instead:
> Many people have asked us exactly what the Four Lions project is.Clearly we can’t launch the film before its been shot, but I’ve pulled together a few paragraphs from the paperwork that’s been flying around.It’s shameless hype but its accurate – unlike almost everything you will have read in the press. No one who has read the script could disagree with a word here.
> 
> In three years of research, Chris Morris has spoken to terrorism experts, imams, police, secret services and hundreds of Muslims. Even those who have trained and fought jihad report the frequency of farce. At training camps young jihadis argue about honey, cry for their mums, shoot each other’s feet off, chase snakes and get thrown out for smoking. A minute into his martyrdom video, a would-be bomber looks puzzled and says "what was the question again?" On millennium eve, five jihadis set out to ram a US warship. They slipped their boat into the water and carefully stacked it with explosives. It sank.
> ...



Sounds awesome, anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 8, 2008)

Sounds awesome indeed


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2008)

Not just the same thing with a diff target at all! Shock and awe!!

Babs windsor with tits out.

Isn't there's anything else?


----------



## ajk (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you on drugs?


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, I got that today.

Because it's Chris Morris it's about laughing at berks, but in a good way.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 8, 2008)

Got it from where - is it out yet?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2008)

What year did Cook lose it?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah. The email...


----------



## treefrog (Oct 8, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> What year did Cook lose it?


Captain or Peter?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2008)

Peter


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Oct 8, 2008)

Click here:

http://www.warpfilms.com/#page=NewsPage.30


----------



## xenon (Oct 8, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Peter




Probably around the time he did Super Girl.


----------



## treefrog (Oct 8, 2008)

xenon said:


> Probably around the time he did Super Girl.


 that used to be my favourite film! (when I was about 5  )


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 8, 2008)

JohnnyOrange said:


> Click here:
> 
> http://www.warpfilms.com/#page=NewsPage.30




It does concern me that it will actually about laughing at people who will give him money to appear in the film.    Maybe it's really about hunger for fame.


----------



## xenon (Oct 8, 2008)

treefrog said:


> that used to be my favourite film! (when I was about 5  )




TBH I'm not entirely sure I've seen it. Generally regarded as a low point of his career. Not sure if that was the carrier bags of Kestral lager phase or earlier.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 8, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> What year did Cook lose it?



hmmmyeah... mid eighties weren't it. Lesbian sketch with Mel Smith, Supergirl.

I see where you're going, but I'll give CM the benefit of the doubt with this one (sure he'll be glad to know that). Though like Nathan Barley, he seems to be five years late.


----------



## xenon (Oct 8, 2008)

Morris hasn't got the money for the film. The email's asking for donations. 

If it ever comes to fruition I'll certainlly watch it for a laugh if nothing else.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2009)

Read yesterrday that they've got the funding in place for this and hope to release at the end of the year


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, it's about a white Brit muslim called Barry conducting his own jihad from Dudley. Warp Films are funding it with C4 and Mark Herbert is producing it (he did This Is England).
You'll have to wait til the autumn though


----------



## elbows (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooh this could be special. Lets face it, few dare to point out the level of farce, even when we have people who cant light their shoes, get stuck in the toilet, cant drive through the door, or get their bombs towed away for parking violations.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking forward to this, whenever it comes out. Did anybody catch Morris's polemic against Amis in 2007? It's rather good:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2007/nov/25/bookscomment.religion


----------



## Scaggs (Jan 7, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Looking forward to this, whenever it comes out. Did anybody catch Morris's polemic against Amis in 2007? It's rather good:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2007/nov/25/bookscomment.religion



I liked this bit:


> I claim no great knowledge on this subject - level-three SATs perhaps - but Amis couldn't pass the test for morning playgroup. If my Shetland pony looks like a high-horse it's only because Amis is trotting round the paddock on a chihuahua.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2009)

This looks fucking great!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 7, 2009)

Scaggs said:


> I liked this bit:



Ad hominem I know but I love his description of Hitchens and Amis at the start of the article “smoking illegal fags to look tough and cool”.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds great!


----------



## lostexpectation (Jan 8, 2009)

sounds like they could have made the film without all that research


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2009)

lostexpectation said:


> sounds like they could have made the film without all that research



huh? whatcha mean?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 8, 2009)

just seen this - goody goody!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 8, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Yes, it's about a white Brit muslim called Barry conducting his own jihad from Dudley.



Ow Am Ya Bin Doin


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 8, 2009)

elbows said:


> Ooh this could be special. Lets face it, few dare to point out the level of farce, even when we have people who cant light their shoes, get stuck in the toilet, cant drive through the door, or get their bombs towed away for parking violations.


Yes, I always think it's a shame the media don't dare pick up on the humour in these stories. Many of our best homegrown terrorists have exhibited a level of incompetence to rival Rodney and Delboy putting up a chandelier. It makes you feel good to be British


----------



## lostexpectation (Jan 9, 2009)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> huh? whatcha mean?



think they knew what they were going to make before the research.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 13, 2009)

Article on the Guardian website about it here

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmblog/2009/aug/12/chris-morris-jihadi-film


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 22, 2010)

Clip of the movie here - http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/video/2010/jan/21/chris-morris-four-lions-sundance


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 22, 2010)

oooh, looks promising


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 22, 2010)

That clip made me lol, looking forward to this now.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 22, 2010)

that was hilarious!


----------



## llantwit (Jan 22, 2010)

Very, very funny clip.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2010)

Brainaddict said:


> Yes, I always think it's a shame the media don't dare pick up on the humour in these stories. Many of our best homegrown terrorists have exhibited a level of incompetence to rival Rodney and Delboy putting up a chandelier. It makes you feel good to be British


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh I've missed Morris. Can't wait for this!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2010)

JohnnyOrange said:


> Click here:
> 
> http://www.warpfilms.com/#page=NewsPage.30



HUmm that's not super amazing. Maybe I should stop bigging this up in my head.


----------



## Ozric (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks hilarious......can't wait.

'...........she's got a beard.'


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 22, 2010)

Brilliant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> HUmm that's not super amazing. Maybe I should stop bigging this up in my head.



did you even watch the trailer in your link?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2010)

Not going to get sucked into playing the silly teaser game.

Without wanting to judge a first-timer, it'll be interesting to see how he does transferring to a very different medium.


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2010)

Found a podcast interview with Chris Morris, not sure Ive ever heard him talking about his work like this before.

http://daily.greencine.com/GC-SUNDANCE-Four-Lions.mp3

Also I think the trailer came out since this thread was last posted on, it looks kinda promising although I get the sense that some are disappointed that the satire on the subject of terrorism isnt biting enough, with the film appearing to be more about the human relationships than anything else, which is fine by me because I think it does get to the real heart of the matter.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> did you even watch the trailer in your link?



Yes


----------



## Kanda (Apr 28, 2010)

Just seen it and a Q&A with Morris after at CH4. Not overly impressed to be honest. Bit weak. Will write more tomorrow, knackered.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 29, 2010)

looks shit. i smiled at them all singing at the end of the clip but that was about it.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 29, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Just seen it and a Q&A with Morris after at CH4. Not overly impressed to be honest. Bit weak. Will write more tomorrow, knackered.



I saw a screening of it a couple of weeks ago, and I tend to agree.  I thought there were lots of funny bits, but it's just a bit too straight-forward; it's not as ...er... _Chris Morris_ as I'd hoped.  

Then again, tbf, it's not just written by him; it's in collaboration with the duo behind _Peep Show_ (-which although it's something I've enjoyed loads, is a bit more conventional humour compared to Morris' more surreal instincts).


----------



## Riklet (Apr 29, 2010)

Mmm had high expectations due to the trailer looking good and well... it being _Chris Morris_ so past few posts are a bit of a bummer to read! Still really want to see it though....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 5, 2010)

Saw this last night.

I thought it was very very funny but there were some bits about motivation missing... which I suppose if they'd been covered would have lessened the funny?

Anyway, you'll cack self laughing and have a good old gasp with shock too.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 5, 2010)

I look fwd to it. Even Morris lite is shitloads better than the rest.


----------



## Maggot (May 5, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this.  Even more now the One Show has been outraged by it.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 5, 2010)

give it a couple of weeks and they will have a Fatwa slapped on them by the humourless Islamic brothers .


----------



## krtek a houby (May 5, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> give it a couple of weeks and they will have a Fatwa slapped on them by the humourless Islamic brothers .



I wonder if CM is anticipating this, he must be, surely?


----------



## Kanda (May 5, 2010)

jer said:


> I wonder if CM is anticipating this, he must be, surely?



It was discussed at the Q&A. No, they don't think it will happen. Apparently they spent a lot of time with the actors families, showed it to numerous religious groups and no-one was really offended by it.


----------



## trevhagl (May 5, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Ad hominem I know but I love his description of Hitchens and Amis at the start of the article “smoking illegal fags to look tough and cool”.



just noticed your new tagline - RESPECT!!

This film will be fucking great, saw excerpts on You tube, the geezer has no sense of danger!

just reading his biography at the mo, and the bit where they approach Reggie Kray to endorse a fake charity and get him to pronounce it silly.....shortly after the production team answer the office door and a geezer grabs him by the throat and threatens to kill him!

FUCK knows what will happen when the mentalists see THIS!


----------



## Kanda (May 6, 2010)

Geezus... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8663809.stm


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 6, 2010)

Just what it needs, free publicity...


----------



## El Sueno (May 6, 2010)

"Now I'm all in favour of free speech, but..." 

Can't say I'm surprised by the uproar. But the point about making money out of the 7/7 tragedy  I doubt this film'll break even.


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2010)

Planning to see this on Friday. Saw one clip a week or so ago and thought it was hilarious. Don't want to see any more though- I'd rather watch the film in full.


----------



## Ranbay (May 6, 2010)

WTF ? !?!?! 

it's not on in Cardiff?

cunts... utter cunts


----------



## Sunspots (May 6, 2010)

As funny a film as it is, and despite its shortcomings (-re. how conventional its structure is), I left the cinema feeling that the film's conclusion had an underlying message that was morally serious and very human.


----------



## Sunspots (May 6, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> WTF ? !?!?!
> 
> it's not on in Cardiff?
> 
> cunts... utter cunts



The Warp site says _Four Lions_ will be showing at Cardiff Cineworld, but I can't see it mentioned anywhere else (-including the Cineworld site)... 

Alternatively, I imagine Chapter might show it?


----------



## ramjamclub (May 6, 2010)

El Sueno said:


> "Now I'm all in favour of free speech, but..."
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised by the uproar. But the point about making money out of the 7/7 tragedy  I doubt this film'll break even.



rather like saying "lets not make another war world ll film in case we upset the relatives of the killed"


----------



## Ranbay (May 6, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> The Warp site says _Four Lions_ will be showing at Cardiff Cineworld, but I can't see it mentioned anywhere else (-including the Cineworld site)...
> 
> Alternatively, I imagine Chapter might show it?



not in chapter the newxt two weeks did check... 

checked all the other big players, and none in Cardiff...

will just download it when it comes out


----------



## Ranbay (May 6, 2010)

awesome, cheers it's on http://www.cineworld.co.uk  now


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 8, 2010)

Sunspots said:


> As funny a film as it is, and despite its shortcomings (-re. how conventional its structure is), I left the cinema feeling that the film's conclusion had an underlying message that was morally serious and very human.



Fuck mini babybel?


----------



## Onket (May 8, 2010)

Saw this last night. People should go and see it.

Terrible review of it in yesterday's Metro though. Terrible as in 'were you watching the same film?' levels of terrible.


----------



## belboid (May 8, 2010)

Onket said:


> People should go and see it.



Alright, I will then.  Ten past six tonight okay?


----------



## spacemonkey (May 8, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> not in chapter the newxt two weeks did check...
> 
> checked all the other big players, and none in Cardiff...
> 
> will just download it when it comes out



I went to Chapter yesterday and they had posters up.


----------



## Part 2 (May 8, 2010)

Saw it today with the teen.

I'd say about 7/10. Anyone expecting a lolfest will be disappointed. It's fairly tragic really but there's some good laughs, pretty sure all have been mentioned in one or two of the major reviews or in trailers though.


----------



## Zabo (May 8, 2010)

They gave it a lengthy review on Radio 4 this evening with Tom (I'm always Up My Arse) Sutcliff. Not sure what I learned about the film rather the unintended satire of the guest reviewers talking bollox.

"And what do you think of the film Mirandala?"

"Quite wonderful Tom. The kind of deep satire film that prompts me and your other guests to enunciate their thoughts in an erudite manner with an air of flamboyance as befitting somebody from the ethnic margins of society."

"I see, and what about the film?"

"And that's all for tonight. Join me next week when I shall have another four ignorant twats waffling on about about the latest film from Jean Renoir."


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 8, 2010)




----------



## fogbat (May 8, 2010)

I watched Four Lions this evening.

He makes some good arguments, but I don't agree with him on how funny it was.

Throughout the film, even at its darkest moments, there is still an enormous amount of humour. I don't think there were more than two minutes at a time where I didn't laugh out loud.


----------



## Kanda (May 8, 2010)

Massive miss on how his Mrs and kid dealt with it. It left that way to open for me... Not massively controversial, peep show funny...  a bit weak overall but with funny bits. No real character attachment throughout.


----------



## quimcunx (May 8, 2010)

Well I laughed.  And that's pretty much all I ever ask of anything.

And I laughed a lot.  Which is more than I ever dare ask of anything.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2010)

even sex?


----------



## mincepie (May 8, 2010)

Seen it, thought it was funny. Partly written by the guy behind Peep Show and The Thick of It too.

Not (IMHO) that offensive either.


----------



## quimcunx (May 8, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> even sex?



I don't ask that much of sex.   A laugh is a plus.


----------



## Kanda (May 8, 2010)

mincepie said:


> Seen it, thought it was funny. Partly written by the guy behind Peep Show and The Thick of It too.
> 
> Not (IMHO) that offensive either.



Exactly. It's a peep show writer film. Not a lot of Morris actually comes across as you expect. Decent film though.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 9, 2010)

Kanda said:


> It was discussed at the Q&A. No, they don't think it will happen. Apparently they spent a lot of time with the actors families, showed it to numerous religious groups and no-one was really offended by it.



Good. Mustn't be upsetting the god squad.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 9, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I watched Four Lions this evening.
> 
> He makes some good arguments, but I don't agree with him on how funny it was.
> 
> Throughout the film, even at its darkest moments, there is still an enormous amount of humour. I don't think there were more than two minutes at a time where I didn't laugh out loud.



I quite agree.


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Exactly. It's a peep show writer film. Not a lot of Morris actually comes across as you expect.



I think it works better as a film because of this.


----------



## Fedayn (May 9, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I watched Four Lions this evening.
> 
> He makes some good arguments, but I don't agree with him on how funny it was.
> 
> Throughout the film, even at its darkest moments, there is still an enormous amount of humour. I don't think there were more than two minutes at a time where I didn't laugh out loud.



Yup, I laughed out oloud on more occasions than any film I can remember seeing at the cinema.


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2010)

well. I thought it was good, some very funny moments, but not as good as it could have been.  Stuck between being a straightforward comedy and a satire, but not really either. The characters were rather too thinly drawn, especially Feisal and the 'new kid,'  not quite sure what there point was.  Some really badly done continuity didn't help, as didn't the fact that all of it (bar the 'Pakistan' scenes) were obviously (to a Sheffielder) Sheffield. The bit where the sign reads 'Sheffield Sea Cadets' being an obvious one (it was meant to be in London at that moment). Benedict Cumberbatch was reallly crap.


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2010)

fogbat said:


> He makes some good arguments



I didn't notice any 'arguments'. Not beyond the bleeding obvious anyway.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 9, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Fuck mini babybel?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 9, 2010)

Fedayn said:


> Yup, I laughed out oloud on more occasions than any film I can remember seeing at the cinema.


Me too, I was almost crying with laughter at some points.  

Even now, I keep having flashbacks and chuckling.

The shaking heads scene suddenly popped into my head before, just as I was taking a sip of some tea, and I spluttered at the thought of it.

And the puffin party.  And the rabbits without ears.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 9, 2010)

Spoiler: about one bit of it



Did the whole cinema go *gasp* when we saw that the kebab shop bloke got shot instead of Waj? Chilling


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2010)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Spoiler: about one bit of it
> 
> 
> 
> Did the whole cinema go *gasp* when we saw that the kebab shop bloke got shot instead of Waj? Chilling



Really? Everyone laughed at the showing tonight. Good film, very funny and poignant in places but never quite reached amazing...


----------



## bluestreak (May 9, 2010)

i thought that was brilliant.  i loved that at the end the audience was silent.  completely.  i wanted to applause but there was this silence of cogitation.  a wonderful mix of silliness, satire, political and social nous, and pathos.  up there with the best.


----------



## quimcunx (May 9, 2010)

Some people did applaud when me and foggers went.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 10, 2010)

Short Interview with here, he's looking dappa. One of the comments on the video: "Chris Morris oozes Islamic extremism from every pore, his Jheri curls glistening pure hatred for our Western values"


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Some people did applaud when me and foggers went.



a couple of people _tried_ to when we went, but obviously felt silly after one clap, and stopped


----------



## trevhagl (May 10, 2010)

i expect this is like Borat - anyone with a sense of humour will find it hilarious - anyone who works themselves into the ground and has long had any sense of humour knocked out of them will be appalled.

which is good, thats what ya want from humour


----------



## sim667 (May 10, 2010)

I thought it was funny, but not as funny as i thought it'd be......

is waj played by kayvan novak (fone/facejacker)


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2010)

yup


----------



## fogbat (May 10, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Some people did applaud when me and foggers went.



We deserved that applause, though.


----------



## Kanda (May 10, 2010)

sim667 said:


> is waj played by kayvan novak (fone/facejacker)



Yes. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1341167/


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really? Everyone laughed at the showing tonight.



Really? At the actual reveal that it was him? 

That's mad. We can't be talking about the same bit


----------



## gabi (May 10, 2010)

Funny shit. If a little predictable. I would've liked it to be more offensive too, punches were pulled, but overall, not bad.

Wonder if its getting a US release?


----------



## fogbat (May 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Really? At the actual reveal that it was him?
> 
> That's mad. We can't be talking about the same bit



It's possible that there was a shocked silence at that bit when I went. But there were so many people laughing that I couldn't hear it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2010)

fogbat said:


> It's possible that there was a shocked silence at that bit when I went. But there were so many people laughing that I couldn't hear it.





Spoiler: this bit? really?



The bit where the cops go into the kebab shop where Waj has the kebab shop bloke hostage and they are sitting across the table. So the polis go GO GO GO! and guns blaze etc and then it's revealed that it was the kebab shop bloke who got shot, not Waj? That bit?


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2010)

well, it was just a repeat (effectively) of a scene we'd seen a few minutes earlier, so it wasn't exactly suprising, was it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> well, it was just a repeat (effectively) of a scene we'd seen a few minutes earlier, so it wasn't exactly suprising, was it?



Not really  Which scene we'd just seen?


----------



## fogbat (May 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Spoiler: this bit? really?
> 
> 
> 
> The bit where the cops go into the kebab shop where Waj has the kebab shop bloke hostage and they are sitting across the table. So the polis go GO GO GO! and guns blaze etc and then it's revealed that it was the kebab shop bloke who got shot, not Waj? That bit?



Yep.

Exactly that bit 

They must raise them tougher in Brixton. Presumably you were surrounded by East End ponces.


----------



## Kanda (May 10, 2010)

gabi said:


> Wonder if its getting a US release?



Yes it is. They've had screenings over there already.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Yep.
> 
> Exactly that bit
> 
> They must raise them tougher in Brixton. Presumably you were surrounded by East End ponces.



Soho types _actually_.

Fuck, that's weird. Oh well.


----------



## fogbat (May 10, 2010)

Oh, and it was nice to see various old collaborators of Chris Morris's in supporting roles. I spotted Julia Davis and the actor Kevin Eldon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Oh, and it was nice to see various old collaborators of Chris Morris's in supporting roles. I spotted Julia Davis and the actor Kevin Eldon.



Apparently, Biff from Back to the Future was in it too.



























Oh, wait - that was Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Not really  Which scene we'd just seen?





Spoiler: this scene



The other one where the police get the wrong people - Omars brother in that instance



that one.  Got a bit of an 'oooohhh', but nothing big.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 10, 2010)

Curious the different reactions innit? Someone else can have a ponder about that. It's lunchtime.


----------



## dtb (May 11, 2010)

enjoyed it, very funny in places


----------



## baldrick (May 11, 2010)

belboid said:


> Some really badly done continuity didn't help, as didn't the fact that all of it (bar the 'Pakistan' scenes) were obviously (to a Sheffielder) Sheffield. The bit where the sign reads 'Sheffield Sea Cadets' being an obvious one (it was meant to be in London at that moment). Benedict Cumberbatch was reallly crap.


i missed the london/sheffield mix-up 

i loved it.  perhaps not quite as satirical as i was expecting, but very very funny.

i agree with whoever up there ^ said they may have missed a trick with the wife and kid though.  however, the scene in the hospital when he's trying to say goodbye to his wife was really touching


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

saw it last night and thought it was a fantastic, very well made movie, had me crying with laughter at points, yet it also had a soft edge that humanised a bunch of characters, who all too often are portrayed in the media as mindless violent extremists. it showed that someone isn't necessarily dangerous because they're devout but more because they're socially dysfunctional, and that within the social construct of an intimate relationship (i.e. Omar, wife and son), what seems to others to be crazy can actually be percieved as loving and normal by those within the relationship. lots of knowing cultural references dropped in, which was good as well (cops shooting the wrong guy, crazed white converts, people blowing themselves up by mistake, cops raid the wrong house etc etc). i'd go to see it again.


----------



## fogbat (May 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> saw it last night and thought it was a fantastic, very well made movie, had me crying with laughter at points, yet it also had a soft edge that humanised a bunch of characters, who all too often are portrayed in the media as mindless violent extremists. it showed that someone isn't necessarily dangerous because they're devout but more because they're socially dysfunctional, and that within the social construct of an intimate relationship (i.e. Omar, wife and son), what seems to others to be crazy can actually be percieved as loving and normal by those within the relationship. *lots of knowing cultural references dropped in, which was good as well (cops shooting the wrong guy, crazed white converts, people blowing themselves up by mistake, cops raid the wrong house etc etc). i'd go to see it again.*



I particularly liked this.

"You are now officially in Egypt..." was chilling


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, but. Egypt aside, they're all blindingly obvious aren't they?

On another note, I am utterly bemused as to why they never, not for one second, considered blowing up Meadowhall. OMar would have known exactly where to place any bombs for maximum effect, it is the epicentre of godless consumerism they detest, so why wasn't it considered?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

belboid said:


> Sorry, but. Egypt aside, they're all blindingly obvious aren't they?
> 
> On another note, I am utterly bemused as to why they never, not for one second, considered blowing up Meadowhall. OMar would have known exactly where to place any bombs for maximum effect, it is the epicentre of godless consumerism they detest, so why wasn't it considered?



Wtf is 'Meadowhall'? <-- that's why


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2010)

that big shopping centre they show at the beginning looking very Mosque like, where Omar works.  If they couldn't work out how to describe it in the script without people going 'wtf is that?' then they're not very good script writers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

belboid said:


> that big shopping centre they show at the beginning looking very Mosque like, where Omar works.  If they couldn't work out how to describe it in the script without people going 'wtf is that?' then they're not very good script writers.





Mosque and marathon were enough, I think. It wasn't about anti-consumerism, it was about making a statment.


----------



## fogbat (May 12, 2010)

belboid said:


> On another note, I am utterly bemused as to why they never, not for one second, considered blowing up Meadowhall. OMar would have known exactly where to place any bombs for maximum effect, it is the epicentre of godless consumerism they detest, so why wasn't it considered?



Yeah. Cos throughout the film, the protagonists are established to be clear thinkers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Yeah. Cos throughout the film, the protagonists are established to be clear thinkers.



It was a film about Sheffield based in Sheffield.


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2010)

but he worked there!  It must have crossed his mind at some point

( I did wonder who'd be first to adopt that user title, btw 5t3IIa)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

belboid said:


> Sorry, but. Egypt aside, they're all blindingly obvious aren't they?
> 
> On another note, I am utterly bemused as to why they never, not for one second, considered blowing up Meadowhall. OMar would have known exactly where to place any bombs for maximum effect, it is the epicentre of godless consumerism they detest, so why wasn't it considered?


Because they weren't a bunch of rational sensible extremist jihadists, they were a bunch of semi-incompetent socially dysfunctional men, who didn't really have much of an idea about what they wanted to do, or why they wanted to do it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

belboid said:


> but he worked there!  It must have crossed his mind at some point



_His _mind? 

I imagine it's somethng the scriptwriter's considered. Not too many suicide bombers blow up shopping centres - it's statement and max disruption (tubes) not anti-consumerist stance. IRA did a shoppoing centre for max disruption reasons tho...


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2010)

Oh come on tho, it doesn't reallty take that much worknig out.  Failure to do so isn't being merely 'semi-competent', its being thick as fuck.


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> _His _mind?
> 
> I imagine it's somethng the scriptwriter's considered. Not too many suicide bombers blow up shopping centres - it's statement and max disruption (tubes) not anti-consumerist stance. IRA did a shoppoing centre for max disruption reasons tho...



Hence the marathon.....

And they had studied the methods, history and accents of the IRA...


----------



## quimcunx (May 12, 2010)

Set up your own terrorist cell, belboid.  Show 'em how it's done!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2010)

Spoiler: the idea of what to bomb



it was also dealt with to some degree when omar had poo-pooed the idea of bombing boots earlier on in the film, which added to the pathos when that's exactly what he was left with at the end of the film.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

belboid said:


> Oh come on tho, it doesn't reallty take that much worknig out.  Failure to do so isn't being merely 'semi-competent', its being thick as fuck.



You = single issue (Sheffield) nut job.

Tell us why it's so mad that the script did not require him blowing up his little nothing shopping centre in his nowhere town in favour of the LONDON MARATHON THAT EVERYONE IN WESTERN WORLD HAS HEARD OF?


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Set up your own terrorist cell, belboid.  Show 'em how it's done!




well, I'd have gone with the mosque plan meself.  Plenty of precedent for that

e2a:  no, changed me mind now.  Wherever 5t3IIa is, that's where I'd bomb


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2010)

belboid said:


> well, I'd have gone with the mosque plan meself.  Plenty of precedent for that
> 
> e2a:  no, changed me mind now.  Wherever 5t3IIa is, that's where I'd bomb



 Awww (((belbimble))


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2010)

be warned - I did a grand job on the


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2010)

Four days later I keep remembering bits of it at random moments and getting the giggles.

Happened at work today in a meeting...


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2010)

I only remember things when people mention them.   

Apart from the beard.  I've watched that clip a few times and I have a picture of a huffin puffin bimbling away....


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2010)

This is the one that came back to me in the meeting:



Spoiler: Anti Capitalist sentiments



Fuck Mini Babybels!!


----------



## Boppity (May 15, 2010)

I saw it today, a few good laughs I enjoyed it.



Spoiler: However, I absolutely cried laughing when



That guy blew up after tripping over a sheep


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2010)

Bippitybop said:
			
		

> I saw it today, a few good laughs I enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh yeah that was killer!


----------



## Ranbay (May 16, 2010)

Doh !!


----------



## themonkeyman (May 17, 2010)

that film was immense.  if anyone was in the Wimbledon Odeon last Friday at the 8.50pm showing.  I apologise for my laughter, I was uncontrollable at points.  One of the funniest films I have seen for a while.


----------



## FoxyRed (May 17, 2010)

anyone know where I can watch this online for free?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2010)

that would be illegal


----------



## FoxyRed (May 17, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> that would be illegal



I know... but still.... any idea?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2010)

that's stealing.


----------



## Boppity (May 17, 2010)

Youtube.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 17, 2010)

Boppity and 8ball's spoilers were the two biggest laughes in the film for me


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2010)

I watched it at the weekend and thought it was OK but really nothing special. Felt very much like a TV film - not the sort of thing that particularly benefits from being seen on the big screen. Although I guess it's slightly interesting to see where other people laugh and so forth.

Was it funny? A bit. Some reasonably amusing slapstick. Most of the humour I found pretty conventional and predictable, and none of it very original or inventive. Certainly not up to the standard of what one might hope for from Chris Morris. A friend of mine told me she found some of the jokes cringesome - I didn't think it was that bad but I can see where she was coming from. A lot of it was a bit 'Friends' type comedy, down to the Joey slightly dim guy.

I didn't feel the film really had much substance or depth to it - a bit of a one trick pony if you like. Look, here are some incompetent suicide bombers who don't really know what they are doing (oh and the police screw up too)! Haha! Hasn't that just like totally changed your worldview and how you think about Muslim fundamentalists! And that's about it really. None of the characters had enough to them that I really believed them or got particularly involved with them.

One thing in particular that I don't think they really got right - the scenes with the 'sensible' bomber guy at home with wife and kid. They are just sitting there talking about his suicide bombing intentions like they are discussing him signing up for an open university course or something. I wasn't sure what we were supposed to make of this. Were they really trying to suggest that this is what it would be like? Is the film telling us that along with many bombers being confused, farcical and testosterone-driven (all believable) some might sit around with their family discussing their proposed martyrdom rationally and unemotionally? I didn't find this convincing at all. On the other hand was it perhaps supposed to be a bit of Chris Morris surrealism? If so, they failed to pull it off.

Having said all that, I wouldn't say it's a *bad* film as such. Just kind of OKish.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 21, 2010)

I think the Cameo in Edinburgh and maybe one other cinema there is showing this this week-end but with a live-by-satellite Q&A session with Chris Morris after it.


----------



## rioted (May 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Having said all that, I wouldn't say it's a *bad* film as such. Just kind of OKish.


I thought it the funniest film I have seen in many a long day. As a point of reference, what films DO you find funny?


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2010)

teuchter is a grumpy bastard, remember.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

I have film amnesia, so can't bring many to mind at present. The Big Lebowski is quite amusing, and more recently I guess Burn After Reading was not too bad.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

rioted said:


> I thought it the funniest film I have seen in many a long day. As a point of reference, what films DO you find funny?



Do you find nonsense like The Fulll Monty amusing?


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2010)

you obviously just hate Sheffield based films, you bastard!


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

Was that brass band one in Sheffield as well? That was rubbish too.


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2010)

Theme developing.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

I thought you couldn't sink lower in my expectations teuchter, but you surprised me once again.

And by surprising me you've raised yourself in my expectations.

So overall, you're at about the same level.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I thought you couldn't sink lower in my expectations teuchter, but you surprised me once again.
> 
> And by surprising me you've raised yourself in my expectations.
> 
> So overall, you're at about the same level.



Do you have a soft spot for uplifting light entertainment films about disadvantaged but bolshy northerners doing well for themselves presented in an inoffensive family-friendly manner, fogbat?


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

And Billy Elliot. That was probably in Sheffield too. I can't remember if I've even watched it, but based on the fact it is now a "west end musical", it's almost certainly rubbish.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Do you have a soft spot for uplifting light entertainment films about disadvantaged but bolshy northerners doing well for themselves presented in an inoffensive family-friendly manner, fogbat?


Did you like Kinky Boots?


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Did you like Kinky Boots?



I can't remember if I watched it. Almost certainly rubbish too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I can't remember if I watched it. Almost certainly rubbish too.


It was a bit tbh.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Do you have a soft spot for uplifting light entertainment films about disadvantaged but bolshy northerners doing well for themselves presented in an inoffensive family-friendly manner, fogbat?



Jesus, no. I'd rather cook with my own various bodily fluids. I _hate_ Northern people.

I'm basing my disappointment entirely upon your terrible review of Four Lions.


----------



## ramjamclub (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Jesus, no. I'd rather cook with my own various bodily fluids. *I hate Northern people.*
> 
> I'm basing my disappointment entirely upon your terrible review of Four Lions.



what's wrong with Scots and Eskimos?


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

ramjamclub said:


> what's wrong with Scots and Eskimos?



Oh god. I'd not even considered them.

Bastards, to a man.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Jesus, no. I'd rather cook with my own various bodily fluids. I _hate_ Northern people.
> 
> I'm basing my disappointment entirely upon your terrible review of Four Lions.



Maybe you were under the influence of some sort of peer pressure when you were watching it, which distorted your ability to make a sensible judgement?

Perhaps you were over-excited at the time.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Maybe you were under the influence of some sort of peer pressure when you were watching it, which distorted your ability to make a sensible judgement?



I can't imagine what you mean.



It is a funny, funny film.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

You were drunk, perhaps?


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> You were drunk, perhaps?



Sober as a judge. One of the sober ones.


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2010)

Which one are we talking about now?

Four Lions or Billy Elliott?


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

Four Lions.

I'd not soil my eyes with filth like Billy Elliott.


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2010)

Good. 

I was worried about you there for a minute.


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2010)

I have always wanted to do ballet, though.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> I have always wanted to do ballet, though.



That is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## futha (May 21, 2010)

I am going to a chris morris Q and A, I can't think of anything good to ask him though!


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

futha said:


> I am going to a chris morris Q and A, I can't think of anything good to ask him though!



Ask him why his film wasn't as good as his TV stuff.


----------



## trevhagl (May 21, 2010)

i haven't seen it yet but Chris Morris just cannot do anything wrong, it's like the opposite of Jim Davidson or Michael Mcintyre


----------



## PandaCola (May 21, 2010)

I saw it at an early show at Cineworld in Sheffield, which is very close to Tinsley. The crowd were mainly student types and a large group of young Pakistani women. 

The women laughed their heads off at bits that I didn't think were that funny. The students laughed throughout, but in the over top, theatre bod 'look at me' style. 

I thought it was OK, but not as funny as his TV stuff. I wanted to like it more, seeing as he's a genius and all that, but it's just OK.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Maybe you were under the influence of some sort of peer pressure when you were watching it, which distorted your ability to make a sensible judgement?



He was sat next to me.  I hope you're not suggesting I exerted peer pressure on him.



> Perhaps you were over-excited at the time.



This is entirely possible.  He was sat next to me after all.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Felt very much like a TV film - not the sort of thing that particularly benefits from being seen on the big screen.



You could say this of almost any british film.  

I wonder if Americans say that about British films.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

How funny on a scale of 1-10 did you find it, Ms quimcunx?

Were you embarrassed by fogbat's over-enthusiastic laughter?


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2010)

Funnier than you did.  And funnier than you.  So there. 

I laughed a lot.  It was a full cinema with everyone laughing a lot.  Perhaps I would have laughed less if it was an emptier screen with other people laughing less but that's the case for most things, I think, psychological/sociological studies have shown. 

I RL facepalmed at times but in a good way.  I liked that it was an Ealingesque comedy that so happened to be about muslims.  It wasn't faultless but it made me laugh which is what I wanted from it. 

Perhaps I shall watch it on DVD on my own one day and report back to you if I still think it funny or not.   I've watched the beard clip a couple of times on youtube since and it still creased me up.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

Is it about the stupid guy going into a shop pretending to be a woman but forgetting he had a beard, or something like that? I remember that. It wasn't very funny. It was fairly amusing when he said he put on an IRA voice to disguise himself though.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2010)

It was very funny.  Very funny indeed. 

You are obviously an idiot of the highest order. 

There can be no other explanation.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2010)

I understand exactly how and why it was _supposed_ to be funny. It just wasn't well executed enough for what is a slightly weak script anyway.


----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 21, 2010)




----------



## quimcunx (May 21, 2010)

There should be a ''because he is dead to you'' option.


----------



## Stigmata (May 27, 2010)

It was quite funny. I thought the guy I was with was going to rupture his spleen laughing, so I guess I was disappointed that I didn't find it as hilarious as he did. I still enjoyed it though.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Is it about the stupid guy going into a shop pretending to be a woman but forgetting he had a beard, or something like that? I remember that. It wasn't very funny. It was fairly amusing when he said he put on an IRA voice to disguise himself though.



you are without doubt the prissiest scotsman of all time. do you wear a bow tie?


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> I thought the guy I was with was going to rupture his spleen laughing, so I guess I was disappointed that I didn't find it as hilarious as he did.



On the other hand, though, you can satisfy yourself with the knowledge that you have a more sophisticated sense of humour than he does.


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> you are without doubt the prissiest scotsman of all time. do you wear a bow tie?



The only time I have worn a bow tie was when I was a waiter in a rubbish hotel, called "The Clansman".


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2010)

have you ever looked sternly over your half-moons?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 27, 2010)

PandaCola said:


> I saw it at an early show at Cineworld in Sheffield, which is very close to Tinsley. The crowd were mainly student types and a large group of young Pakistani women.
> 
> The women laughed their heads off at bits that I didn't think were that funny. The students laughed throughout, but in the over top, theatre bod 'look at me' style.


There was swearing in it that only urdu/punjabi speakers would have understood.  And lots of cultural references about muslim/pakistani culture that would have gone over a lot of people's heads.[/quote]


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> have you ever looked sternly over your half-moons?



It's an ambition of mine for later in life


----------



## spliff (May 27, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> There was swearing in it that only urdu/punjabi speakers would have understood.  And lots of cultural references about muslim/pakistani culture that would have gone over a lot of people's heads.


I thought that must be the case. I saw it with a 90% asian audience and there was uproarious laughter whilst the sub-titles were pretty inane.
Some of it was really funny but it had peaks and troughs deeper than an ordnance survey map. Some troughs were lulls of 10mins and with no lol's, I assume that is the scriptwriters stuck in the TV sketch show mode.

I'd like to have it on dvd.


----------



## Stigmata (May 27, 2010)

teuchter said:


> On the other hand, though, you can satisfy yourself with the knowledge that you have a more sophisticated sense of humour than he does.



I just don't laugh as much at films. I still thought it was good.


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2010)

teuchter said:


> The only time I have worn a bow tie was when I was a waiter in a rubbish hotel, called "The Clansman".



The Clansman is also the name of the pub in the excellent sitcom- Still Game. So there you go.


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> I just don't laugh as much at films. I still thought it was good.



I didn't think it was bad. Just not amazing, nor overwhelmingly hilarious.


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2010)

Onket said:


> The Clansman is also the name of the pub in the excellent sitcom- Still Game. So there you go.



Well I never.


----------



## trevhagl (May 27, 2010)

Onket said:


> The Clansman is also the name of the pub in the excellent sitcom- Still Game. So there you go.



my mates recommend that , they say it's similar to Rab C - is this the case?


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2010)

It's better.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2010)

I want to know what teucther last lolled at. Open mouthed lolling, not wry grudging lolling.


----------



## spliff (May 30, 2010)

Onket said:


> .... *excellent sitcom- Still Game*...


I agree 100% with this statement.


----------



## teuchter (May 30, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I want to know what teucther last lolled at. Open mouthed lolling, not wry grudging lolling.



Who is "teucther"?


----------



## punchdrunkme (May 30, 2010)

Well I thought that was properly brilliant. Was Damn near crying at the end. Parts of it were truly touching and I cant remember seeing anything as funny for a long time. Loved it.


----------



## Jambooboo (May 30, 2010)

I thought it was shite; despite being a short film I still had to take myself outside for a cigarette as I was actually falling asleep. I think I let out a few polite giggles the whole movie.


----------



## Stigmata (May 31, 2010)

^Why, was Chris Morris sitting behind you in the cinema?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 28, 2010)

Out Monday on DVD, so out now on divx and DVDr if you can't wait...


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 28, 2010)

'Still Game' is full of win.

I've not seen the chris morris thing but will torrent it as and when.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 31, 2010)

Watched this on dvd the other day, brilliantly, darkly funny.  Mostly.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 14, 2011)

Finally watched this last night - it's fucking ace! Fuck mini babybels.


----------



## YouSir (Mar 14, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> 'Still Game' is full of win.


 
Yep, one of the best sitcoms in the last few years. And one of the most neglected.

Four Lions isn't bad either.


----------



## Santino (Mar 16, 2011)

I watched Four Lions yesterday and I enjoyed it. I also enjoy Still Game. That is all.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Watched this last night. Thought it was ok, but it went on a bit in places. 6/10.


----------



## Mr Smin (Sep 2, 2011)

Channel 4 is showing it on Sunday as part of their 9-11 season.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought it was good, but the bit where he drives the car into the wall was fucking hilarious for some reason.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 3, 2011)

the crow. lol.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 4, 2011)

funny as fuck, enjoyed that a great deal.


----------



## killer b (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah, it was superb.


----------



## krink (Sep 5, 2011)

Forgot so many lines that have now come back into my household. And...catch the peanut! Fuck mini-baby belles! etc etc. The scene where he tells his missus he's off to blow himself up and the bit where he does the "head and heart" switch on his pal are very touching.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd take this right... and fuckin run you over with tractor!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 5, 2011)

krink said:


> Forgot so many lines that have now come back into my household. And...catch the peanut! Fuck mini-baby belles! etc etc.


Yeah, I'd forgotten quite a lot of 'em too, which made for an enjoyable re-watch 


krink said:


> The scene where he tells his missus he's off to blow himself up and the bit where he does the "head and heart" switch on his pal are very touching.


When I first saw that scene with his wife I thought he was telling her to excuse herself and meet him on "the top floor" so he could talk to her  This is why I don't like poetry


----------



## gavman (Sep 5, 2011)

enjoyed this much more than i expected. thought it was well paced and didn't sag, unusual for a british comedy fillum. also laughed out loud a few times, and was left with a feeling of sympathy for the characters. i thought it was inspired not to dwell on what had motivated them, as that kept the film inclusive
chris morris should make more movies


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 5, 2011)

I enjoyed it made the characters sympathetic and the humor was very black.


----------



## Random (May 23, 2012)

Like the film, even though it wasn't as funny as I hoped. I see it as a comedy-revenge attack on the UK juhadis, retribution for the London bombings. Very appropriate, and I hope it made them whine.


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2012)

_jewhadis_


----------



## Random (May 23, 2012)

YOUhadis


----------



## Random (May 23, 2012)




----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2012)

He needs to be pointing in slightly the wrong direction.


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

I watched this again the other night.

The character of Barry is great. Reminds a lot of lefties and AR people I've known over the years...


----------



## butchersapron (May 23, 2012)

chilango said:


> I watched this again the other night.
> 
> The character of Barry is great. Reminds a lot of lefties and AR people I've known over the years...


Also the spitting image of one of my mates (who i think you may well know).


----------



## chilango (May 23, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Also the spitting image of one of my mates (who i think you may well know).


 
Who? (pm if need be...)

There's certainly a nagging familiarity about Barry.


----------



## Random (Jun 3, 2012)

chilango said:


> Who? (pm if need be...)
> 
> There's certainly a nagging familiarity about Barry.


for me too.


----------

